# What Do you think of my does?



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Please tell me what you think of my does...

Sr. does...
Goldenbrook Farm OT Georgia & Goldenbrook Farm OT Gingersnap
http://joyfarm.webs.com/seniordoes.htm

Then my two Jr. does....
J.O.Y. Farm RF Love Bug & J.O.Y. Farm MR Brook
http://joyfarm.webs.com/juinordoes.htm
*sorry the jr. pictures an't good, they are still learning to stand still without fighting me..... :roll:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Nice, they look beautiful! I didn't look to close for faults, but they look like they have good lines!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very lovely.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

thanks so much!


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm so envious ,, I havent been goat shopping in a long time.. love that name.. Lovebug...giggles..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> thanks so much!


 Your welcome........ :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

What do you think of their conformation?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice does! :thumb:

As for conformation...here's what I can see...

Georgia:
-could use better brisket extension
-neck looks alittle short
-decent length of body
-could use better rear leg angulation
-rump is ok...a little steep

Her udder:
-nice capacity
-could use more height and width
-could use better attachments
-could use smoother fore
-teats look good size, but need better placement

Gingersnap:
-nice neck
-nice sharp withers
-a little short bodied
-could use better rear leg angulation
-could use more pronounced brisket
-rump is a bit steep
-could use a little smoother topline

Her udder:
-looks to have good capacity
-medial division looks ok, not great
-teats to far forward and wing out
-looks like her fore udder could be smoother
-nice width, attachments look good, but lacks good height in the rear

Can't really tell to much from the jr. does photos. Hope the above critiques help! :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you so muck KW! I know the Jr. pics are bad I will be able to get some new clipped ones by the end of May...


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree with what KW Farms said


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you all so much! My girls mean the world to me.  I am hoping this show season goes well... mostly with the jr. does......


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You're very welcome. :thumb:


----------

